# Latte



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

This is Latte, she is my Champion Buttons Daughter. She will be shown as well when she is old enough. She is not mine she is co-owned by my sister and her friend.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I love that little face! It's so perfect!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

un latté pour moi s'il vous plait  !!!!!!!

I WANT HER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

omg!!! how adorable!!!!!!! - I love her little face


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

what a face! she looks like a lil bear


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

She is so perfect and adorable


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

What a great furball


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> what a face! she looks like a lil bear


i thought that! so cute!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh my! She is adorable. I love that little face.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I think she is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is sooo adorable! I love that lil face!


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

What a fantastic looking little puppy  oooh, you just wanna squeeze them


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Fabulous piccies, they look like they could play all night


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

that little face is SO cute! awwww...


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She's gorgeous!

Are you in a Wal-Mart parking lot? :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a little darling !


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

precious simply precious


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

haha everyone i seen the pics before she even posted them!!! lol......


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a stunningly beautiful face! I'm melting. :love5:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

SC said:


> She's gorgeous!
> 
> Are you in a Wal-Mart parking lot? :lol:



Yes we are!! Lmao :lol: It was a very long drive to pick her up almost 3 hours to the meeting spot that was half way for both of us (her dams owners too) :shock: I dont ever promote picking any puppy up from a parking lot unless you know the owners. This way you can see the parents of the puppies. AND we know the owners VERY well!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Hehehe I was just teasing you. :wink: 

She really is a gorgeous little thing. Love that little applehead.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

She is such ham!!! Walks around like I am a hottie and I know it!! :lol:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww I'd love to see that! Sounds adorable.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow :shock: Just a Beauty! Looks like a little Show Dog to me!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow - that little face is classic chi! She is just beautiful, and those eyes! All I can say is --- WOW!!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oooo that little face!! She is just adorable!!!


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

omg!! she is too adorable :love7:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

perfect


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

OMG SHE IS THE CUTEST! She is adorable!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone!! :wink:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

she's so ADORABLE! I'm confused though, lol, your sis and her friend own her but she's come to live with you? is that right? (I just figured that since you said you went to pick her up)


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG what an adorable face!! She's a doll!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> she's so ADORABLE! I'm confused though, lol, your sis and her friend own her but she's come to live with you? is that right? (I just figured that since you said you went to pick her up)



NO I rode with my sister to pick her up. :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is so cute


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, I see, I get confused easliy  as you know from your last post, lol. She's an adorable little girl  I love seeing your pics!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Gosh what a little doll!
Adorable!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She looks perfect!!!! :love10:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

SO Cute!!!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

What a precious little face she has!!


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

She is adorable! Love her name.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!!!! Latte is gorgeous!! 

:love4:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

awww.. she's so cute  Kinda reminds me of either a furby or a gremlin though for some reason


----------

